# Pacquiao clobbers Margarito for eighth title



## .Chris (Nov 14, 2010)

ARLINGTON, Texas – Manny Pacquiao was once again masterful, beating Antonio Margarito so frightfully that Margarito’s face looked as it had been pounded repeatedly by a club.Pacquiao won a unanimous one-sided decision in a blowout from the opening seconds of the fight to capture the World Boxing Council super welterweight title before 41,734 in-awe fans at Cowboys Stadium.

P
acquiao’s title belt, coming against an opponent who had a 17-pound weight advantage when the bell rang,

165-148, was the eighth in his illustrious career. Pacquiao has won world titles at 112, 122, 126, 130, 135, 140, 147 and now 154 pounds.

Judges Jurgen Langos had it 120-109, Glen Crocker had it 118-110 and Oren Schellenberger had it 119-109 for Pacquiao. Yahoo! Sports scored it 120-107 for Pacquiao, giving Pacquiao a 10-8 edge in the 10th round when he dominated tremendously.

Margarito, fighting for the first time in the U.S. since Jan. 24, 2009, when he was caught with an illegal knuckle pad in his gloves before a loss to Shane Mosley, was never in the fight. Pacquiao’s speed was blinding and was the difference in the fight.

[Is Manny Pacquiao this generation’s Muhammad Ali?]

Pacquiao was hurt when Margarito landed a combination to the ribs, but he spun off the ropes and landed a three-punch combination to the head. Margarito’s right eye was swollen grotesquely, beginning in the fourth. By the 10th round, the left eye was a slit, too.

[Video: Pacquiao the politician]

Pacquiao was looking at referee Laurence Cole late in the fight, asking him to stop it. Pacquiao said he eased off in the 12th round. “I did my best,” Pacquiao said. “He’s strong. He’s a very tough fighter. I can’t believe [he took those punches].”

Pacquiao’s trainer, Freddie Roach, added, “We didn’t lose a round. I wish they had stopped the fight. They probably ruined his career by not stopping the fight.”
[/p]


Source

The Full Video (in parts)


Spoiler



Part 1

And you can find the rest...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hurrah Filipino pride!!!


----------



## .Chris (Nov 14, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Hurrah Filipino pride!!!


i know right! go Pac-man!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 15, 2010)

I saw all the fights, they were awesome! W00t!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 15, 2010)

Just watched the fight now, it was pretty awesome, props to both the boxers. It got rid of the bitter taste of the Haye vs Harrison fight that I watched last night, which was just garbage.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 15, 2010)

i'm proud to be a Filipino!


----------



## junn (Nov 15, 2010)

8 belts from different weight divisions,i wonder who's next..


----------



## .Chris (Nov 16, 2010)

rikardo03 said:
			
		

> i'm proud to be a Filipino!


Me too!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(hopefully this wont be counted as a bump....)


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 17, 2010)

junn said:
			
		

> 8 belts from different weight divisions,i wonder who's next..


Mayweather?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Nov 17, 2010)

Why is this in BMTM?
Nah, don't count on Mayweather. There are better boxers Manny can fight with. I believe that Manny doesn't use steroids... **** those who blame him just cause he's successful.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2010)

hehehe, i'm glad that some people here knows about pacman too, 

he's not just a good boxer, he's also a good congressman,


----------



## lolzed (Nov 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> hehehe, i'm glad that some people here knows about pacman too,
> 
> he's not just a good boxer, he's also a good congressman,



Everyone here knows Pacman.

(btw he's a horrible congressman)


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> he's not just a good boxer, he's also a good congressman,


IDK about that...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



he's a good boxer, but a good congressman?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 17, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> game01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i will argue that he is a horrible congressman, cause he works hard, his determination is great, all he has to do is study study study and you'll see


off-topic:
i hope in the future my name will also be known by all
well gotta try hard starting now


----------



## lolzed (Nov 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The one reason I don't trust him(it's all about trust) as a congressman is because he advertised Villar.

/offtopic


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 17, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> off-topic:
> i hope in the future my name will also be known by all
> well gotta try hard starting now


be a terrorist then kill Gloria Arroyo...
i'm sure you'll be famous...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Nov 17, 2010)

Ouch, Margarito fractured something near his right eye and is in need of surgery... Poor shmuck, should've begged for his life after 7 or 8 rounds. Sometimes too much heart is bad for you.


----------

